# disconnecting battery



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

At the tip of the turn signal, there's a button that you can press in and hold that will reset them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When I swapped in my new battery I did not loose my trip information, however it did reset my clock and saved radio stations.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When replacing a battery it is a good idea to have another battery with jump leads connected to the terminals and only disconnecting the leads when the new battery is connected. This saves everything in the memory. Aussie.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aussie said:


> When replacing a battery it is a good idea to have another battery with jump leads connected to the terminals and only disconnecting the leads when the new battery is connected. This saves everything in the memory. Aussie.


And it doesn't have to be another honking great car battery - a small 9-volt battery with alligator clips will do the job!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> And it doesn't have to be another honking great car battery - a small 9-volt battery with alligator clips will do the job!


There is a 9v powered tool just for this purpose. It plugs into the cigarette lighter/power port.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Just when I thought things could not get wierder they do , all I care about is if the dang clock resets forward and Back for daylight savings time twice a year . Is there an update for that ?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Gus_Mahn said:


> There is a 9v powered tool just for this purpose. It plugs into the cigarette lighter/power port.


How does this work? I mean if the battery is flat where does the tool get it's power from? Or are you supposed to have it charged and occasionally re charge it?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is considered a battery back up to jump start the engine if the battery goes Dead . 
It is supposed to last for 1 or 2 jump starts and used for Emergencies .


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I disconnected the battery on my 2014 Cruze LT All Star Edition today. I had it disconnected for a couple hours. When I connected it back up, all of my stations were still programmed. I don't see anything that is missing in the memory. The DIC did tell me to roll down the driver's window and then roll it back up again, but that's the only thing I noticed. Maybe there is a backup memory battery in the Pioneer Premium sound?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> How does this work? I mean if the battery is flat where does the tool get it's power from? Or are you supposed to have it charged and occasionally re charge it?


Computer Memory Saver : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That little device is brilliant, do you need to have the ignition on accessory for it to work as the power outlet is dead otherwise?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> That little device is brilliant, do you need to have the ignition on accessory for it to work as the power outlet is dead otherwise?


I don't know if it works on the Cruze. It did work well for other cars on which I've used it. The ignition didn't need to be on.


----------



## blacksheep40 (Jun 9, 2012)

marden64 said:


> At the tip of the turn signal, there's a button that you can press in and hold that will reset them.


are you kidding me? go read it again


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just disconnected my battery for the first time today. What's up with the roll the drivers window down and back up thing when you reconnect?

For the record, my trip odometers and fav. stations etc were saved.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

pL2014 said:


> I just disconnected my battery for the first time today. What's up with the roll the drivers window down and back up thing when you reconnect?
> 
> For the record, my trip odometers and fav. stations etc were saved.


Probably has to relearn the parameters for full closed and full open for the auto up/down function. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

